# Cheers to the TD warriors



## SmokinEdge (Sep 4, 2021)

Cheers for those cooking in the Throw Down this Labor Day Weekend. I’m bringing it.


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 4, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Cheers for those cooking in the Throw Down this Labor Day Weekend. I’m bringing it.
> View attachment 509754


Is it a beer drinking throw down


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 4, 2021)

bauchjw said:


> Is it a beer drinking throw down


Yup, whatcha got?


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 4, 2021)

Thats not far if the beer pole is helping you out  ..   lol

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry also meant to say .  Good luck everyone .  
 at least it can all be eaten one way or another
once the pictures are taken

David


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 4, 2021)

My pictures are taken. Let it rest with the gods.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 4, 2021)

I second that !!!!
All fun and games.... I mean food


David


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 5, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> whatcha got?


Just plain old Budweiser here. I'll know by the end of the day whether I enter or not.....
Cheers one way or the other :-)


----------

